# Anyone know anything about bike???



## STRAIGHT UP (Nov 3, 2009)

I HAVE A HUFFY 5 SPEED WITH A HAND SHIFTER, ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS BIKE?    THANKS


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 4, 2009)

So are you saying it has a twist grip shifter? And does it shift properly? I've seen 3 speed twists... I believe some Huffy lightweights were made by Raliegh.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes it has a twist grip shifter, and works properly, i also have seen lots of 3 speeds like this but this is the first 5 speed, i'll try and get the year of production, thanks adam


----------



## frogger1903 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm kinda guessing, but I think you may have a 5-speed Tokheim "Speed Disc" transmission. I have one on a Schwinn middleweight bike and it actually works quite nice. These were sold as kits and also came as original equipment on some department store bicycles. Post a more detailed photo of the right side rear wheel and I'll know for sure. An unusual setup that never caught on !
                                        Dennis


----------

